# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  El arte de la polinización manual del cultivo de chirimoya (Manual práctico)

## Bruno Cillóniz

fertilizacmanaualchir-1024x512.jpg  *Polinización* 
Para entender mejor este tema primero describiremos aspectos importantes de la ﬂoración.  *Floración* 
La ﬂoración en el chirimoyo se produce escalonadamente, dependiendo de la variedad y la zona. El número de ﬂores por yema depende en gran parte de la variedad, oscilando generalmente entre cero y ocho.  *a) Flor cerrada:* La ﬂor puede permanecer en este estado 10 a 15 días, mientras está creciendo.  Archivo adjunto 14682  *b) Flor en estado pre hembra:* las puntas de los pétalos comienzan a separarse, la ﬂor ya es receptiva. Puede ser polinizada si se separan los pétalos para que el polen alcance los estigmas. Permanece en este estado normalmente de 5 a 20 horas.    *c) Flor en estado hembra:* Los pétalos están más separados que en el estado anterior, permitiendo el paso de pequeños insectos polinizadores. Su duración es de aproximadamente 26 a 28 horas. Al día siguiente de la apertura en estado hembra se produce el paso a estado macho.    *d) Flor en estado macho:* La ﬂor tiene los pétalos totalmente abiertos y los estambres sueltan el polen. El paso de estado hembra a estado macho se realiza por la tarde. En este estado los estigmas distinguen tres fases: blancos y brillantes, más oscuros y menos brillantes, y ﬁnalmente toman coloración marrón.  **  *e) Flor seca:* Tanto si la ﬂor ha sido polinizada o no, los pétalos van perdiendo humedad y secándose. Si la ﬂor no ha cuajado termina cayéndose, pero si cuaja el ovario va aumentando su tamaño hasta formar un fruto. Generalmente transcurren de 4 a 7 meses desde el cuajado de la ﬂor hasta la maduración, según la variedad y la temperatura media.    *Polinización manual* 
Para la polinización manual es muy importante tener en cuenta el ciclo de apertura de las ﬂores. En algunos periodos de la ﬂoración este cambio, de estado hembra a estado macho, se realiza simultáneamente en la totalidad de las ﬂores de un árbol e incluso de una parcela. En otros periodos de la ﬂoración se rompe este ciclo casi perfecto y todas las tardes se observan ﬂores en estado macho y en estado hembra. El productor deberá observar esta situación en el campo para adaptar periodos de polinización manual.  *Recolección de ﬂores para extracción de polen* 
Se recolectan las ﬂores en los estados pre hembra o hembra por la mañana en el primer día del ciclo de apertura. En este estado es cuando el polen presenta mejor calidad para su utilización en polinización manual.   
La aplicación se realiza el mismo día por la tarde o al día siguiente por la mañana. Es recomendable extraer ﬂores cerca al ápice y/o de ramas delgadas porque el desarrollo de los frutos en estos es reducido y puede provocar ruptura de ramas por el peso del fruto. 
Para la recolección se utilizan sacos de malla plástica bien ventilados. Se debe evitar utensilios de plástico mal ventilados (cubos, bolsas, etc.). No se deben amontonar las ﬂores en alturas de más de 5 centímetros, ya que podrían producirse fermentaciones. Las ﬂores se deben mantener en capas ﬁnas en una habitación fresca, bien ventilada, durante 4 a 5 horas. 
Para la extracción del polen se separan las ﬂores, según el estado inicial, pre hembra o hembra, procediendo de la siguiente forma: 
• Flores prehembra (polen de ﬂores que permanecerán sin cambiar al estado macho). Se arrancan los pétalos y los conos ﬂorales se colocan sobre una criba (2-3 milímetros de luz de malla) y se frotan contra la malla para separar los estambres, que contienen el polen. El polen recolectado se manene a temperatura ambiente si se va a emplear esa misma tarde o al día siguiente por la mañana. Si se va a emplear 2 días más tarde se deberá conservar refrigerado (3 a 7°C). 
• Flores hembra (polen de ﬂores que pasan a estado macho) Para extraer el polen se colocan estas ﬂores 27 sobre un cernidor de 2 a 3 milímetros de luz de malla (criba corriente para arena) y presionando suavemente con la mano se separa el polen y los estambres de los pétalos y los conos ﬂorales, para recogerlas posteriormente sobre una superﬁcie lisa y limpia (una mesa de fórmica es muy adecuada). 
El polen y los estambres se mantendrán en un recipiente de cristal ancho y ventilado, de manera que pueda quedar bien extendido (un plato es muy adecuado). Debe tenerse cuidado en no bar los pétalos y los estambres durante la separación ya que, en ese caso, parte del polen quedaría adherido a los tricomas que se hallan en la parte exterior de los pétalos.  *Aplicación del polen* 
El polen se aplicará a ﬂores que se encuentren en los estados de prehembra o hembra, utilizando para ello una perilla pulverizadora (insuﬂador). 
El tambor del insuﬂador, se llena previamente hasta un tercio de este, luego se hace la aplicación direccionando la aguja polinizadora hacia el estigma, presionando la bulba de la perilla se expulsa el polen para su adhesión uniforme en el estigma receptivo.    *Bomba manual para polinizar*   
• Durante el transporte del polen al campo y la polinización, es conveniente mantener éste en frascos de cristal cerrados dentro de una nevera portátil, pues el polen pierde viabilidad a altas temperaturas. Se debe evitar también exponer al sol. 
• Teniendo en cuenta los ciclos de apertura de las ﬂores del chirimoyo, la polinización debe realizarse desde la primera hora de la mañana hasta el mediodía, luego a partir de las 16.00 horas, si existen ﬂores en estado prehembra o hembra. Para llevar un control de ﬂores polinizadas por árbol, se debe idenﬁcar con una cinta de color o romper la punta de uno de los pétalos de las ﬂores polinizadas diariamente con mucho cuidado, La candad de ﬂores a polinizar en la plantación por árbol, es de acuerdo a la edad:    *Guía de imágenes de polinización manual.*         
La polinización natural más frecuente se da por insectos, que se llaman coleópteros (escarabajos), también se ha registrado la presencia de pequeños hemípteros (chinches).   *
Fuente: Portalfruticola.com | SN Power – Proyecto Cheves, Perú*Temas similares: Manual de Cultivo: Cebolla Manual práctico para la producción, cosecha y manejo poscosecha del cultivo de granadilla Polinización manual de la Chirimoya Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto

----------

